# Gunna get a powerline 901 HEEELLLP pleez



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

I want to get a powerline 901 because its under 80bucks and it seems to be a favorite. Annyone got a reason not to get it??


----------



## ChazzHiben (Oct 7, 2007)

thats a pretty good gun but use the crossman primer field points they should work really good in that gun. the biggest thing u could kill would prolly be a smmall rabbit at close distance


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

never mind i got me a crossman storm 1000xt shoots like a charm.


----------



## huntertracker308 (Jan 11, 2008)

No, I owned that gun for quite a while. The reason i got rid of it was because the little plastic things that hold the pump up in the gun wore out..but keep in mind that i shot it way more per month than most people shoot in a year. I took around 25 rabbits, 10-15 quail, and over 40 little assorted birds with it if i can remember, most at 0-35 yards. Very accurate..i practiced by shooting pennies at 25 yards. I was about to buy another today because they are quiet and just fun to shoot but they didn't have it in stock so i bought the 880 which i've also shot a lot. My brother broke my other 880 :x and my favorite pellet was gamo match(flat tip)/ gamo hunter(dome) pellets. I had a tasco 3x9x40mm scope on it from wal mart and it worked well.


----------

